# Fulltone OCD Volume Issues (impedance, buffering, etc.)



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok, so I've had my Fulltone OCD v3 for years now and have always loved the sound of it, but it's a quirky little thing in some setups. Due to it's unbuffered output, I have always had issues using it in conjuction with other drive pedals. 

Basically, I run a multiple-drive setup with the OCD and something like a Timmy or other low-gain drive pedal. I use a Z.Vex SHO for solo boosts. When I set my OCD to be about the same volume as my Timmy, engaging the SHO causes the solo volume level of the OCD or be WAAAAY higher than it is with the Timmy.

As a result, I've run my OCD _into_ my Timmy for a long time. I leave the Timmy always-on and engage the OCD for heavier tones. Stacking the OCD _after_ the Timmy sounds like crap (way too muddy). This has been an ok work-around until now, when I find I need some more tonal flexibility, so I'd like to have a setup where I can switch between the Timmy and the OCD or any other dirt pedal.

I've read that using a buffered pedal right after the OCD helps tame this issue, but I don't know squat about buffers. I don't currently own any pedals with a buffer that I know of (they're all true-bypass, damn boo-teek snobbery!), so I'm curious about buffers.

I've seen things like the MI Audio Boost N Buff, which seems like it would be a good solution, but I think I read that the buffer is disengaged when the boost is engaged? That doesn't seem like it will be helpful for me. What other buffering options do I have? Are all buffers created equal, or is there a huge difference in circuitry?


----------

